# Texas Snow today.



## xtreme02gt (Dec 14, 2010)

And then I thought about taking the yfz450 out on this........ But I didn't have the balls


----------



## tylerolso (Jul 15, 2009)

its snow 4 inches up here in the DFW area and the snow is fun riding in


----------



## xtreme02gt (Dec 14, 2010)

Yeah, I had alot of fun on the yfz450!


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

dang!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

How much snow are you guys getting in Texas? A friend of mine said her son is on his 4th snow day. It doesn't look like you had THAT much to warrant closing schools.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

us crazy folks in the south shut down schools if there is ANY ice/snow on the roads... haha you know we cant drive in the snow. and we dont get enough snow to warrant buying snow plows so it takes us longer to clear the roads.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Big D said:


> How much snow are you guys getting in Texas? A friend of mine said her son is on his 4th snow day. It doesn't look like you had THAT much to warrant closing schools.


This pretty much sums it up Donna... people here are idiots... it didn't even snow here in SE Houston area...


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

gpinjason said:


> This pretty much sums it up Donna... people here are idiots... it didn't even snow here in SE Houston area...
> 
> YouTube - Snow In Houston


^^Haha thats great! Im born raised here in SOUTH Louisisna, St. Tammany Parish and this is nothing but a joke to me, ridiculous. The colleges all along the south(UL,LSU and SLU and the CC's) have been closed since thursday..........in anticipation of cold weather. Such a ****ing joke! It pisses me off to no end. It's been a 35-37* and raining to two days, WOW! Good thing schools were closed, right. Yet another example of the great pussification of a America.

Although i did have a work mate bring up a good point about the brothas and sistas getting trapped places and raising hell about not helping them. Kinda like a Katrina thing ya know..


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

...:34:Wish we would only get 1" of snow, we've been getting 30+ Cm's (11.8") atleast every week for a month


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Sheet on that! i would lose my effin mind with a foot of snow. im ready for summer


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

lol at about 1.5-2 feet now.. brute starting to get problems going up hill and following snowmobiles


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

just some ice down here where im working and the idiots at BP made us take off wtf


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

any of you texans experiencing the rolling blackouts?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Some of my friends on the north side of houston had blackouts, but I live close to all the refineries so we didnt see any...


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

That was hilarious Jason! if it makes you feel any better, the first snowfall in any Canadian city is a clusterf...well you know. You'd swear people here have never driven on the stuff.

Enjoy the whitestuff boys...you know there's mud deep down


----------



## xtreme02gt (Dec 14, 2010)

phreebsd said:


> any of you texans experiencing the rolling blackouts?


I did. The first one was almost 2.5 hours, 2nd one was 1 hour, 3rd one was about .45 min, and the last one was only .10 mins. It really sucked that's for sure!!


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

That's great, love the vid. Up here central Alberta we have broken records for snow fall for the month of January I think it was some where around 68 cm and still coming, I fell for the guys out east there getting it bad right now. have fun with it down south seeing as it only happens once in a blue moon.


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice 450, I had a raptor that I just sold I think I got some pics lets see.







Here it is I miss it now just didnt ride it much. It had +2 A-arms, rear axle, bar risers and elkas all the way around plus alot more I bought it new and put alot time into it, I had it for close to 4 years.


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

Heres a few more














A action shoot I'm second from the top behind the bike


----------



## TxMudGurl (Nov 17, 2010)

I will probably never get to see this again


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

I was hoping it would snow down here so i could have some fun in the snow and get a few pics but we didn't get crap. :cussing:


----------



## 09_650i (Jul 7, 2010)

too much snow isn't fun though. here we have at least 3 feet (wich isn't that much for here) and that means putting the brute away and breaking out the snow blower, but mines on the front of my lawnmower so at least i can still drive something lol. the brute has been parked for two months now and probably won't be getting out untill april.:563808:


----------

